# Homemade ramp



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Don't know about Keifer trailers but...
_Trailer Body Components--Ramps & Ramp Hardware_

There are ramps available as bolt-on that fit 6'9", 7'6" and 8' wide, standard length and then also as custom length from Sundowner. The ramps fit a variety of trailer manufacturers...
To me not terrible expensive to buy if it is a true bolt-on versus the $$ cost for materials, labor and engineering the proper angle of elevation needed for smooth and safe entrance and exit aka load and unload.


This is not something you can really just throw together when you realize how strong it must be made to withstand 1000 pounds per 4" square when a horse steps on and walks across a ramp...
Not made/constructed properly it will create chaos and possible serious injury besides be very difficult for you the trailer user to hate the ramp, and everything to do with it.
I don't mean to be a downer, but understand what is involved with designing, purchasing and physically making a ramp to do this job.
It is not a "simple" undertaking to make and make it last.

This will take special tools and skills of a metal working fabricator, a good one, so welds are a true blending of components and last, not crack and be defective.
Do your homework and figure out exactly what you want, what you need, what you can afford and what your trailer is capable of carrying weight wise hanging off the rear bumper location as it changes the geometry of the trailer design.
Good luck and please share project pictures. 
:runninghorse2:...


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Be very careful.....here is a link to what can happen https://www.horseforum.com/horse-trailers/anyone-added-ramp-stock-trailer-warning-144106/


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

I use a portable ramp, it's worked fine for years. I have photos and how to make it somewhere on this section. This way I can use it or not as I need.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

barrels_and_bling said:


> Looking for something that might make my horses like loading/unloading more



If you have problems loading or unloading your horses, a ramp will not help. Actually, in my experience, ramps tend to be much more "scary" for horses. 



Loading/unloading willingly is a matter of training. If you are not sure how to do that 1) find yourself a trainer to help you and 2) check out many threads on this forum, including this one I wrote a while back.





barrels_and_bling said:


> ...and make it easier on one that has difficulties because of an injury.



What kind of injury?


For a step up, it is often fairly easy to purposefully park your trailer on a slight hill -- strategically so that there is as little "step up" into the trailer as possible. This can be achieved by parking in the directly of downhill. And it does NOT have to be a big hill by any means. This can aid a horse with an injury to load-unload.


Now let me just say one of my horses currently has a joint infection in his hock (not good). He is bearing no weight whatsoever on that hind leg. However, he'll be making his 3rd trip to the vet tomorrow for IV antibiotics and while we let him take his time, he can load/unload just fine in the step-up trailer. 



Again, a ramp is not always a "cure" For some horses with injuries, it is easier for them to "hop" onto the step-up rather than have to "climb" up the ramp. Food for thought.




barrels_and_bling said:


> How would one go about making and attaching a homemade ramp to a bumper pull Keifer built eagle XLA?



Not sure how well it would work to make your own, and if you'd even have any cost savings for fabrication than simply buying one that is compatible. It needs to be a good surface (not slippery) and you can't have any gap between the ramp and trailer, or you risk a horse getting their leg caught and degloved......


----------

